# Td auto club?



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has used this? I'm thinking of getting the td gold elite visa so I can get this for free but I haven't heard of it before.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Never had to use it yet. There was an old thread, last year discussing about it. Some commented happy with the service, iirc. I'm sure they will
chip in later.


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

My parents had it and have used it several times with no issues (locked keys in car, needed a tow, etc).

Not sure if they still have it..

Highly recommend.


----------



## PharmD (Dec 21, 2011)

I have the TD gold visa and have once used the service to have my car towed. The response time was fine considering it was one of the coldest days of the year and they probably had lots of calls. They actually tow further than CAA as well. If you have a TD ALL-INCLUSIVE account I think it is well worth it.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Absolutely. I cancelled my CAA years ago.
Why not take advantage of all of these free benefits.

With the TD All-Inclusive Banking Plan (formerly Select Service) you get 
- * free* TD Gold Elite Visa Card (no annual fee). As part of that card, you get 
- *free * TD Auto Club Membership.

I used it when my car broke down and had to have it towed back to my home garage (32 km away). They'll cover a 200 km tow.
I'll gladly take all of these free services.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I had it and it was useless. They will tow your car to the nearest garage, big deal. They will not tow to your home or to the garage of your choice.

My minivan broke down one day, in front of a garage just as they were closing on Friday night. TD Gold would not do anything because it was at a garage.

I had to spend over $100 on taxi fare and train fare to get home, 60 miles away. Do without a car from Friday until Tuesday when it was fixed. And pay an unknown garage, that I would never have chosen, $1200 to fix a broken front strut. Then pay $100 in train fares and taxi fares to get back to my car, plus wasted Tuesday doing it.

Next day I bought a Canadian Tire Auto Club membership and cancelled the TD Gold card.


----------

